# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Astrofizikani i njohur, Stephen Hawking mbushi sot 70 vjeç

## DYDRINAS

E dielë, 08 Janar 2012

Astrofizikani i njohur, Stephen Hawking mbushi sot 70 vjeç

Zamira Edwards | Uashington 

Astrofizikani me famë botërore, Stephen Hawking mbush sot 70 vjeç, duke kapërcyer të gjitha parashikimet mjeksore. Shkencëtari britanik dhe autor i librit me titull "Një histori e shkurtër e kohës" mendohet të jetë një prej njerëzve që ka jetuar më gjatë me sëmundjen e neuroneve motorike, të qelizave që kontrollojnë lëvizjet e gjithë muskujve të organizmit dhe prek të folurën, frymëmarrjen, të ecurit, e çdo lëvizje tjetër të njeriut.

I admiruar nga presidentë, mbretër e mbretëresha, të rinj e të moshuar, të gjithë kanë dëshirë të takohen me të.

Shkencëtarët e rinj janë po aq të entuziazmuar dhe të sfiduar nga teoritë e tij sa edhe akademikët më të vjetër e të njohur.

Në moshën 70 vjeçare, profesori Stephen Hawking është pa dyshim një prej shkencëtarëve më të njohur të botës. Ai ka zbuluar kodin e disa prej mistereve më të vështira të universit, por ka lënë për të tjerët që të shpjegojnë një mister të vetëm: Si ka arritur ai vetë të jetojë kaq gjatë me një sëmundje kaq të rëndë.

Simptomat e sëmundjes së neuroneve motorike filluan ti shfaqeshin, ndërsa studjonte në Universitetin Cambridge.

Profesorët dhe miqtë e cilësonin si një mëndje të ndritur por jo një student të përkushtuar.

Problemet me të ecurit dhe të folurin u përshkallëzuan aq shumë sa që ishte e pamundur të fshiheshin.

Më në fund, mjekët e diagnostikuan dhe i thanë se nuk kishte më shumë se 2 vjet jetë.

Në kolegjin Kings të Londrës, Profesori Ammar al-Chalabi ka studjuar AND-në e zotit Hawking. Ai kryeson departametin e neurologjisë dhe të kodit gjenetik të sëmundjeve komplekse.

Al-Chalabi nuk është mjeku i shkencëtarit Hawking, por ky i fundit i dha AND-në e tij një ekipi shkencëtarësh që ata të përpiqen të zbulojnë një trajtim për të ngadalsuar shkallën e degradimit të muskujve të pacientëve me sëmundjen e neuroneve motorikë.

Vetëm një numër i vogël pacientësh me këtë sëmundje kanë fatin që të kenë një shkallë më të ulët degradimi:

"Profesori Hawking është një rast shumë i jashtëzakonshëm që ka jetuar me këtë sëmundje për rreth 50 vjet. Nuk mendoj se ka ndonjë njeri tjetër që të ketë jetuar kaq gjatë me këtë sëmundje", thotë profesori Ammar al-Chalabi.

Profesori Hawking u njoh për herë të parë në gjithë botën pas botimit të librit të tij më 1988 "Një histori e shkurtër e kohës" i cili u shit në 10 milion kopje. Ky libër thjeshtësoi kuptimin e përgjithshëm të universit dhe se si u krijua ai. Që prej atëhere, ai ka nxjerrë teori që kanë përmbysur plotësisht kuptimin tonë rreth vrimave të zeza.  Falë punës së tij, fraza teoria e Big Bang-ut është bërë një idiomë e zakonshme.

Sëmundja e ndryshoi atë plotësisht. Me punë ai përpiqej ti shpëtonte realitetit.

Ata që e njohin profesorin thonë se një pjesë e suksesit të tij në vitet në vazhdim i atribuohet gruas së tij të parë, Jane Hawking. Ata ranë në dashuri dhe kjo i dha profesorit një arsye për të jetuar. Megjithatë, Jane nuk arriti ta bindte të shoqin që të fliste rreth sëmundjes dhe ndjenjave të tij. Hawking dhe Jane u ndanë dhe në vitin 1995 profesori u martua me ish infermjeren e tij, Elaine Mason, martesë që përfundoi gjithashtu në divorc.

Ky koleksion masiv ndërtesash moderne përbëjnë departamentin e matematikës të Universitetit Cambridge. Mes tyre është Qendra për Kozmologjinë Teorike e krijuar nga profesori Hawking dhe zyra e tij është ende atje.

Muret janë plot me fotografi me miqtë e tij të ngushtë dhe të njohur të famshëm. Në rafte janë vendosur shumë trofe të arritjeve të tij shkencore dhe krah tyre janë edhe figurat prej kartoni, që tregojnë paraqitjet e tij në programet e njohur televizivë Simpsons dhe Star Trek.

Ndihmësja e tij personale, Judith Croasdell ka punuar me profesorin që nga viti 1989.

Kolltuku i madh portokalli u vendos aty për studentët e tij që të ishin rehat ndërsa studjonin formulat matematikore. Hawking nuk i ka fshirë kurrë ato.

Zonja Croasdell thotë se profesori Hawking ende studjon teori dhe kërkon përgjigje, ndërkohë që nuk e ka humbur ndjenjën e kënaqësisë. Ajo thotë se ëndra e tij më e madhe është të shkojë në hapësirë.

Kjo mundësi iu dha kur ai përjetoi për rreth 25 sekonda forcën e gravitetit zero në një avion.

"Ishte një përvojë e mrekullueshme për të. Që ai ishte në fakt në liri nga karigja e tij prej rreth 40 vjetësh. Papritmas ai po përjetonte gravitetin zero. Shikoni shprehjen e fytyrës së tij", tha ndihmësja e tij, Judith Croasdell.

Kjo ndodhi në vitin 1970, kur ai ishte pothuajse krejtësisht i paralizuar.

Tani ai komunikon vetëm me lëvizjen e syrit të djathtë. Një sensor i vogël me reze, i vendosur në syzet e tij dhe i lidhur me një kompjuter dikton impulset muskulare të syrit dhe bën përzgjedhjen e fjalëve në kompjutër përmes sistemit të eliminimit.  Atij mund ti duhet deri në 10 minuta për të dhënë një përgjigje të vetme.

Megjithatë kjo nuk e pengon profesorin të vazhdojë përpjekjet për suksese të tjera. Ai është ende në pritje që të arrijë një sukses tjetër, ashtu siç u tha të pranishmëve në qendrën e hapësirës Kennedy në Florida:  "Unë mund të vazhdoj pa pushim. Hapësirë, edhe aty do të vij".

voa

----------


## Jack Watson

*100 vjec Stephen!*

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ky sikur ka 100 shpirtra mer  :ngerdheshje:  .
S'vdes per qamet , edhe pse do ishte nje humbje per njerezimin ikja e tij nga kjo dynja.

----------


## Endless

ore ai Obama per ca po i bente masazh ketij mocosit se se mora vesh une?  :perqeshje:

----------

